# Rewiring Tracker



## Trout Slayer12 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey guys I'm redoing the wiring in the bass tracker i recently purchased. To start off, i am in no way a skilled electrician but I've gathered information and put together a plan. The picture below shows the wiring. Any tips, advice, or questions are welcomed! Please feel free to rip my plan apart if need be, i want this project to be safe and last! Thanks!


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 15, 2014)

Gonna be butt heavy with 3 batteries in the stern, is there room up front for the TM batteries. I had a PT175 with a 12v 55# and it did fine for my style of fishing, just something to think about.


----------



## Trout Slayer12 (Nov 15, 2014)

TNtroller said:


> Gonna be butt heavy with 3 batteries in the stern, is there room up front for the TM batteries. I had a PT175 with a 12v 55# and it did fine for my style of fishing, just something to think about.



Definitely is something to think about. My trolling motor is a 72# and i need every bit of it. Most lakes i go to around where i live have a limit on the OB so its a fast and efficient way getting into the shallows for big spring musky!


----------



## kofkorn (Nov 17, 2014)

A couple of things I see with your image

1) You show your TM as a 24V system, but the wiring that you show is putting your two 12V batteries in Parallel, which would only give you 12V. You need to hook the Pos of one battery to the Neg of the next, then go to the TM and back. Also, make sure your Fuse/Breaker is as close to the battery on the Pos side (usually 6" or less) to prevent any chance of a short in the wire before your breaker. (I made a quick edit to your drawing)

2) Move all of your other fuses to the POS side of the circuit. Again, this prevents damage due to a short in wiring or your device. 

3) Place another larger fuse / Breaker on your AGM battery POS circuit before your master switch. 


Good luck!


----------



## Trout Slayer12 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, lots was wrong with my diagram! lol I found a good idea through EZACDC to have everything already prewired. The new picture is how i think it should be! Any input is welcome!


----------



## kofkorn (Nov 18, 2014)

Overall it looks good. Only one thing that I have a question about. It looks like (and it's hard to read so I may be wrong) that you have the motor connected through your On/Off switch. No issue with the layout, but just make sure your switch is rated for the full starter draw. Depending on your motor size, that could easily run upwards of 300A. 

The rest looks good. Keep everything fused properly and with the right wire gauge and you'll be golden.

Good luck!


----------



## Trout Slayer12 (Nov 21, 2014)

kofkorn said:


> Overall it looks good. Only one thing that I have a question about. It looks like (and it's hard to read so I may be wrong) that you have the motor connected through your On/Off switch. No issue with the layout, but just make sure your switch is rated for the full starter draw. Depending on your motor size, that could easily run upwards of 300A.
> 
> The rest looks good. Keep everything fused properly and with the right wire gauge and you'll be golden.
> 
> Good luck!



Hey thanks for the input! What would you recommend instead of running the motor through a breaker then to the mast on-off switch? Thanks again!


----------



## kofkorn (Nov 21, 2014)

No changes recommended. Just make sure that all of your power ratings match what is needed. Your Master Switch should be ok if it's rated for a starting battery. And you'll need a breaker rated between 250 & 300A. 

Good luck!


----------

